# 2 May Co. Flashlights unused 1920s?



## burningincense (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi new here to the forum. I am a collector of all kinds of things and often come across cool old flashlights so i thought maybe its time to join a forum 

I just picked these 2 mint May Flashlights. a may co Baby torch 6 inch and a 7.5 inch may illuminating torch. with original boxes and bulb extender still in 1 box. i also purchased 2 advertising printing plates for each that are unused. The story iwas told was these were bought from a woman whos grandfather was the inventor. they mentioned he was trying to get the military to buy these for sending signals but turned down because they were not directional enough . anyway...i cant find much info about these. i believe they are 1920s but nor sure. Anyone have any idea as to value or rarity .. i would assume they arent easy to find...

thanks so much in advance

photo is at www.bahcode.com/maylight.jpg

you may have to manually enter the image address to get it to go anywhere - doesnt work when you click on it sorry


----------



## Backpacker Light (Dec 19, 2012)

burningincense said:


> I just picked these 2 mint May Flashlights.......
> 
> Anyone have any idea as to value or rarity .. i would assume they arent easy to find...



Welcome to the CPF forum, and thanks so much for posting your recent find. I also think the old flashlights are cool, and have not been able to walk past one at garage sales or antique shops for years.

Here is a great site for researching your lights. They have a few Mays with pictures and values listed.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights_list.cfm?method=search


----------



## borrower (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.

And for what it's worth, there's a typo in the url that's linked -- that's why it doesn't show up. (bahode vs. bahcode)


----------

